# I have found THE dress... *top 3 dresses - pics added!*



## Hayley90

:dance:

I saw one before in a window, and didn't get the chance to go back and see who it was by/how much it was... so i have been on the hunt ever since! 

Well I narrowed it down to 11 rofl:) very similar ones as well as a few that were kind-of similar but i loved just as much...

And I think I've decided! 

I wont post a pic yet, I want to make sure its the one, (everytime I look I still love it, I just need to try it on!!!) Oh god. When is too soon to buy a dress?

I want to buy it before it disappears forever.... I need to decide!! Eeee it's so pretty :cloud9:



:)


----------



## honeybee2

its still quite early- but thats never stopped any bride!!!! if its the one...its the one!!!


----------



## booflebump

Depending on the designer, dresses can take up to 9 months to come, then you need time for fittings etc. Shops often are able to store your dress for you as well so there are plenty of brides who have bought their dresses 18 months - 2 years before. That said, if you get it early, when the new collections come out, you have to not look so you dont get dress wobbles :haha:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

I dont think its too early! If you've looked at loads and its _still_ the one....then I think its pretty safe to go ahead and buy it?

Although be careful you dont have it waiting in your wardrobe at home, and do a Monica in friends and wear it around the house!! :rofl:


----------



## FierceAngel

ive got a year and 2 weeks ish and im already panicking about the time lol so id say its never too early x


----------



## honeybee2

i wana see!!!!


----------



## hopeandpray

Oh exciting! put up a pic when you decide for sure


----------



## sianyld

nah..its not too early once u've found the one its the one! i ordered mine oct 2009 and we're gettin wed nov 2011...it took 9months to make and i havent looked at any dresses since as im in LoVe with mine xxxx


----------



## Hayley90

Well, i keep looking at my "top 3"
and i am still being drawn back to the ONE i like the most... 

Will see if i can get pics of all 3, see which ones you all like... :)


----------



## katycam

Can't wait to see pictures :) its not too early, once you fine THE ONE then just get it :D


----------



## Hayley90

Ok, so in no particular order...

DRESS 1 - Maggie Sottero "Caprice"

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/Picture1.png

DRESS 2 - Jenny Packham - "Belita"

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/Picture2.png

DRESS 3 - From www.weddingdressonlineshop.co.uk (the cheapest by far :) )

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/Picture4.png

Guess which one i am 99.5% certain is "the one"
What do you girls think? I know they arent big pouffy princess dresses, as they would drown me - im only little, and i plan to be even smaller when i get married!

Honest opinions :D x


----------



## honeybee2

they are all stunning!


----------



## Kerrie-x

I LOVE the first one xx


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo I think my fave is the last one, its lush! x


----------



## booflebump

I tried on Caprice and the back is stunning....but you know I have to say the Jenny Packham.......:haha: Have you seen all of her new collection....wow! xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Shall i reveal my favourite????


----------



## booflebump

Yes please! 


xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ye syes yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayley90

Belita, Belita, Belita :cloud9:

And i have been emailing the people at JP in Mayfair (easier for me to get to!!) so i can go in and try those babies on!!!!! :D :D :D Liam doesn't know... dont tell him ;)

My very close 2nd choice is the Maggie one though, im just not sure about the train... i trip so easily :blush:


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: You are going to LOVE them....they are gorgeous and make you feel like a little princess fairy! :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: 
i am so excited!
i was emailing Morgan Davies too, as i was gonna go to their store instead and try on a few JPs and a couple of others, but they didnt have all the ones i wanted :rofl:

The people at JP seem lovely too, which is just as well, im not standing in my knickers in front of a shifty person!! :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Hayley90 said:


> The people at JP seem lovely too, which is just as well, im not standing in my knickers in front of a shifty person!! :rofl:

:haha: Go to Morgan Davies as well - dress shopping is so much fun!!! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

oooh I LOVE that first one, its beautiful!

But niiiiiiiice on the JP, looks totally amazing...really stands out :flower:


----------



## angel290385

Hi Hayley90

I'm new here and just came across your post - I was wondering can you remember how much Belita was? I think I have fallen in love with it, but haven't ventured into the shops yet. I hope it's not out of my budget! All of those are beautiful dresses x


----------



## Hayley90

angel290385 said:


> Hi Hayley90
> 
> I'm new here and just came across your post - I was wondering can you remember how much Belita was? I think I have fallen in love with it, but haven't ventured into the shops yet. I hope it's not out of my budget! All of those are beautiful dresses x

Hi, 

Unfortunately i never got around to trying the dresses on, as my wedding has been postponed for a few years... its probably around/over the £3k mark, but exact prices im not sure on. Sorry xx


----------

